# NEW POSTS PAGES MISSING



## fubar57 (Sep 22, 2015)

Anyone else missing pages in the New Posts section? I used to have about 3 or 4 pages of Unread Posts and today it's about half a page. It started last night about 2200hrs my time when I was only being shown about 4 unread posts total. I have logged out and back in several times but nothing changes




Geo


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2015)

Possible there wasn't any new post sent in that time Geo. Recently I have noticed I was alone on line without any other members often. I have checked on that and it seemed to be working fine.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 22, 2015)

This is all I have right now, not quite a full page. Usually there are 2-4 pages. 







I've frequently seen what you mentioned and sometimes I notice that I'm not even listed. No big deal, just a wee glitch some where.


Geo


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2015)

Yep.. I understand. But Just got back with my dog from its walk. Leaving home there wasn't any of posts on the list. Now I found a half of page with the new posts including your one here. So how many of them can be found with the option , depends on how many of them was sent. Sometimes it is less and sometimes it is more IMHO.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 22, 2015)

Odd, when I'm not logged on, I have 8 pages of new posts and when I log on I have 1 page


Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2015)

All depends on the activity at the forum at the time. Always going to be more in the 'New Posts' section when not logged in because it doesn't know what you have read and what you have yet to read...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2015)

I think that it depends on your personal settings here. Also if you posted there or already read them or if these threads are subscribed by you or not. I checked on that. I have set the forum read fully and was waiting for new posting. Each new post sent , appeared on the list and could be seen with the New Posts option.
In other words if you are logged out you can see the entirel list of posts without your filter and when you are logged in you can see these that are new only.


Oh... I criss-crossed posts with Hugh. He is right.

Here is my just grabbed screen with the list...


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 23, 2015)

Problem solved. Read your post and did some backtracking. I went into General Settings yesterday and must have hit the button above it by accident first. A test drive just now on the same button deleted all the posts. Thanks for the input guys.


Geo


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2015)

Good to hear its sorted...


----------

